# AJ Stuffed Jalapeno's on the BGE



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I started out w/ Wades ?Tuna Dip? recipe?<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; font-size: 10pt"> His recipe is here: <span style="COLOR: #1f5080">http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/Topic22958.aspx?Keywords=tuna+dip#bm23055<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; font-size: 10pt"><o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; font-size: 10pt">I used the ?trash pieces? of AJ that most folks throw out (rib cage/backbone) after filleting.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I smoked them at 180-200 degree?s on the BGE fer 3 hours.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I used <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1:City w:st="on"><st1lace w:st="on">Mesquite</st1lace></st1:City> smoke marinate on the fish then sprinkled w/ garlic salt and Slap Ya Mamma.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> After shredding the meat (be careful of the small bones) I ended up yielding about 2 lbs of smoked goodness!!!<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I then added all the ingredients and mixed it up.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> <o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; font-size: 10pt"><o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; font-size: 10pt">I took 9 Jalapenos and hollowed them out.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I sprinkled Tabasco Soy Sauce inside then stuffed w/ the AJ dip.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> Put the top on and covered the outside w/ 2 pieces of bacon and tooth-picked em? in place.<span style="mso-spacerun: yes"> I then cooked em? on the BGE at 350-400 degrees until the bacon was crispy!!! <span style="mso-spacerun: yes"><o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; font-size: 10pt"><o></o>

<span style="FONT-FAMILY: 'Verdana','sans-serif'; font-size: 10pt; mso-fareast-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-bidi-font-family: 'Times New Roman'; mso-ansi-language: EN-US; mso-fareast-language: EN-US; mso-bidi-language: AR-SA">Make you wanna smack yo momma!!!!!! Everyone who had 1 enjoyed the heck outta em!!! Enjoy the 







































































:takephoto
<BR style="mso-special-character: line-break"><BR style="mso-special-character: line-break">


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

That looks tasty!!! May have to give that a whirl soon!
Brent


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man, those look great, I had to wait until close to lunch time before I could open this thread though.


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice one Jason. Sounds really good.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Looks good. Oh I got your text last night, I just fell alseep andbout hit the ceiling when my phone went off.


----------

